# Israel to Display Psalm 133 Fragment From Dead Sea Scrolls



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 30, 2008)

Israel to display rarely seen scroll - Yahoo! News (April 30, 2008)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 13, 2008)

Israel Museum puts Dead Sea scroll on rare display - Yahoo! News (May 13, 2008)


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 13, 2008)

Awsome!! Seeing the DSS is an amazing experience - it puts into perspective how old our religion really is.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 13, 2008)

Even better soon to be put on display is the Siloam Inscription. I just did a paper on this awesome piece of Hebrew inscription. Good stuff.


----------



## SolaScriptura (May 13, 2008)

I got to see the DSS in Chicago some years ago... it was pretty cool... especially being able to make out a few words!


----------

